# hello



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi. I am new to the world of fancy mice and can't wait to start my mousery!
Any help or advise is appreciated, thanks.
All i need now is some mice!!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! 

Where are you from?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Sorry forgot to mention where I am! 
I am from London.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello and welcome!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the welcomes.
I am hoping to make it to the July show in enfield and could use some friendly faces, anyone gonna be there and don't mind helping a newbie out, answer questions, explain whats going on etc!


----------



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

mousemad said:


> Thanks for all the welcomes.
> I am hoping to make it to the July show in enfield and could use some friendly faces, anyone gonna be there and don't mind helping a newbie out, answer questions, explain whats going on etc!


Quite a few of us from here go to the LSCMRC Shows so you will be made very welcome indeed and is a great place to source meeces to start you off


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

The July show will be NMC supported and a cup show so it will be a busy show than normal. You will find everyone will be happy to talk to you about how the mouse fancy works. If you haven't been to a show and seen what varities are out there make sure you get as up close as possible so you can start thinking about what one/s you would like to take one. I would recommed taking on just the one to start with dont go jumping in and getting loads otherwise your get a little lost with keeping up and improving all the lines you take on.

Hope to see you at the show

Sam x x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi....

See you there!
Don't forget to wear a namebadge that says "I'm Mousemad" so we know who you are :lol:


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Only if everyone else wears theirs!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

